# HP Deskjet F2180 e Xsane, come fare? [Risolto]

## binhos

Ciao a tutti,

sto cercando di passare a Gentoo da utilizzatore di Ubuntu e Archlinux e pazientemente sto cercando di configurare tutto a mano: finora mi è andata discretamente bene.

Adesso però ho bisogno del vostro aiuto, ho un problema che non riesco proprio a risolvere:

in pratica ho una stampante-scanner-fotocopiatrice HP Deskjet F2180: su Ubuntu me l'ha riconosciuta in automatico attivandomela correttamente sia dal lato stampante che come scanner con Xsane; su Archlinux ho scoperto che bisognava installare Hp Device Manager (hplip) ed effettivamente andando su cups (http://localhost:631/)  mi sono comparsi i driver giusti e poi Xsane me l'ha riconosciuta; su Gentoo invece non riesco a farmela riconoscere da Xsane.

Installando hplip sia con emerge oppure dal sorgente del sito ufficiale riesco tranquillamente a configurare la stampante e a stampare senza problemi.

Quando pero avvio Xsane, non riconosce la periferica: se do scanimage -L , restituisce:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> device `v4l:/dev/video1' is a Noname Avermedia AVerTV GO 007 FM virtual device
> 
> device `v4l:/dev/video0' is a Noname SN9C20x USB 2.0 Webcam Driver virtual device
> ...

 

in pratica mi rileva solo la scheda TV e la webcam Trust, ma non l'HP, in Ubuntu e Archlinux compare invece, oltre a questi due, anche l'HP:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> device `v4l:/dev/video1' is a Noname Avermedia AVerTV GO 007 FM virtual device
> 
> device `v4l:/dev/video0' is a Noname SN9C20x USB 2.0 Webcam Driver virtual device
> ...

 

Non riuscendo a far riconoscere lo scanner a Xsane, non ho modo di acquisire immagini e non posso lavorare, sigh  :Sad: 

Mi date una mano?

Grazie a tutti

FabrizioLast edited by binhos on Mon May 11, 2009 7:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## CarloJekko

la butto la.. da root te la riconosce?

ps. c'è questo molto buono.. http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/HPLIP

----------

## binhos

Ciao, 

su Gentoo lavoro direttamente da root.

Ti ringrazio per la guida, l'avevo letta: è da lì che ho imparato il comando scanimage -L

Grazie, ciao

----------

## Onip

Potrebbe essere un problema di USE del pacchetto media-gfx/sane-backends?

e riguardo alla USE scanner per net-print/hplip?

----------

## binhos

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Potrebbe essere un problema di USE del pacchetto media-gfx/sane-backends?
> 
> e riguardo alla USE scanner per net-print/hplip?

 

non ci avevo pensato! ora l'attivo e do emerge --update --deep --newuse world tra qualche oretta vi faccio sapere!

----------

## binhos

Onip che ti posso dire? You're Genius!

Era proprio come dicevi tu, il problema si è risolto con:

1) attivare la USE scanner

2) emergere sane-backends

3 dare un emerge --update --deep --newuse hplip per aggiornare Hp Device Manager con la nuova USE

Xsane ha poi riconosciuto la periferica e scannerizza perfettamente.

Ti ringrazio e ringrazio pure la pazienza di tutti i frequentatori del forum

CIAO!

----------

